# Dodge Plow Trucks



## snowman79

Would like to see some pics of those Dodges out there! Thanks


----------



## Camden




----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

Camden;600494 said:


>


I have always likes the looks of the dodges when they did that style. nice truck bud.


----------



## tls22

Camden;600494 said:


>


Looks real good cam, nice set-up!


----------



## mike6256




----------



## JohnnyU

I can play in this thread too!


----------



## NoFearDeere

Nice dodges!


----------



## pitrack

I hope to have my Ram in here soon too, gotta get a blade first It's coming


----------



## sno commander

heres a coupleussmileyflag


----------



## sno commander

one more...


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare

I will post mine soon. My plow is going in to get sandblasted, so I can't mount it on the truck right now. Nice pics by the way. Mine doesn't like anywhere as nice as these, but it's a money maker.payup


----------



## yardsmith

here is some of my dodger during the blizzard we had in ohio this last march. Thank God for pro wings!! the other is when it had the (yuck) meyers on it.


----------



## grinch1989

Baby Dodge


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare

That Blizzard plow looks really nice on that truck. And it looks like the truck handles it very well. Nice driveway unit.:redbounce


----------



## Banksy

Here's mine before I changed wheels and painted the plow and added new Fisher lights. My camera is broken, so this is all I have right now. The plow is being held up by the safety chain and an angle cylinder is in place of the pump.


















Here's a mach up fit during the install.


----------



## iceyman

..............maybe it should be a little smaller lol


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare

iceyman;602148 said:


> ..............maybe it should be a little smaller lol


How do you like that Meyer on there? I haven't heard a lot about them on here.


----------



## TL697




----------



## Banksy

TL697, How's that Northman holding up? It's got to be a good plow if you chose it to handle Colorado winters. Nice truck.


----------



## pitrack

mike6256;600743 said:


>


How big is that baby? 9'6"? How does the truck handle it if it is? And do you like it?

Actually, the dang thing looks brand new so you may have not used it yet haha.


----------



## Newdude

sno commander;601127 said:


> one more...


nice rig. Do you have any pics of the '88 w-250?


----------



## TL697

Banksy;603260 said:


> TL697, How's that Northman holding up? It's got to be a good plow if you chose it to handle Colorado winters. Nice truck.


So far, so good...

I chose it because of the deal I got... 2 months old used once - $2500...

I'm not impressed with the excessive wear on the skid shoe mounts, though...

They are pretty sloppy, and not designed well... They are about the same as most other plows, though...

I know most don't use shoes anyways, and I don't use them on concrete or asphalt, but I use them on gravel...


----------



## mike6256

Pitrack,

You got it is new this year. It's a 8'6" poly.


----------



## sno commander

Newdude;603948 said:


> nice rig. Do you have any pics of the '88 w-250?


heres one of the old girl..


----------



## lumps

I'll have to get a pic once the plow is painted and on the truck somewhere other than my driveway... this one doesn't quite show it off too well, haha.


----------



## cmo18

Ill post on soon of my 2001 dodge ram short box with a freshly cut 7.5 fisher plow


----------



## WilliamOak

No plow YET but it's a dodge, so I meet half the criteria lol!


----------



## tls22

sno commander;604137 said:


> heres one of the old girl..


My Town DOT use to run those back in 96 with dump bodys, man they could move some snow! Great Truck!


----------



## EGLC

I'm not going to plow with this, but heres my Dodge.

2007 Dodge 2500 SLT 
5.9L - Diesel - 4x4 - Auto
Crew Cab - 8' Bed - Partiot Blue 

Already have 17,000 miles on it


----------



## tls22

Looks good EGLC....get ready for the leaves!


----------



## EGLC

tls22;605430 said:


> Looks good EGLC....get ready for the leaves!


Oh yah, I'm ready!!


----------



## grinch1989

Brant'sLawnCare;602112 said:


> That Blizzard plow looks really nice on that truck. And it looks like the truck handles it very well. Nice driveway unit.:redbounce


Thanks! It really does handle the plow nicely. Timbrens help, but even without them it does ok. :salute:


----------



## SnoFarmer

my 74...................
who peed on my wheel?


----------



## SnoFarmer

my 08 CDT.
2500 HD
560 miles on her already...lol


----------



## SnoFarmer

my 01
2500 HD gasser
120k and still going strong.
Runs and drives like new,,,


----------



## SnoFarmer

my 98 
2500 HD gasser
89K pos........


----------



## bribrius

SnoFarmer;609282 said:


> my 08 CDT.
> 2500 HD
> 560 miles on her already...lol


nice pics sno.

I actually think that 74 is a tougher looking machine than your 08. I like the old trucks.
But Im sure when you get some decent tread on the 08 she will push some serious snow.


----------



## SnoFarmer

thanks....Not to bad for a 34 year old plow truck.
She needs a new radiator buts that's about it.

That's the factory meyer plow that came stock on the sno-comanders.
I hope the 08 looks as good when she is that old...


----------



## bribrius

SnoFarmer;609293 said:


> thanks....Not to bad for a 34 year old plow truck.
> She needs a new radiator buts that's about it.
> 
> That's the factory meyer plow that came stock on the sno-comanders.
> I hope the 08 looks as good when she is that old...


might. the diesel should be good for a long time and plastic dont rust, and thats pretty much what they are now i think. 
They should make plow trucks out of stainless steel like the deloreans.

Who runs these trucks or do you have three backups???? lol

if you ever want to drive that 74 to maine and drop it in my yard i will work on it for you.
i may not give it back when im done but it will be nicely fixed up.


----------



## bribrius

lumps;604245 said:


> I'll have to get a pic once the plow is painted and on the truck somewhere other than my driveway... this one doesn't quite show it off too well, haha.


good think you dont have wings. you would have to buy a new house.


----------



## SnoFarmer

lol Brushed stainless steel plow truck.
I wonder how much that would weight?

I think their doing a better job building the trucks.
This 08 is built much cleaner than the 01 or the 98.
When you look under the dash it's not a rats nest of wires.
And I hate plastic chrome,... don't that grill just shine.......lololol

SHhhhh,,,I hire one operator. 
(he looks right... he looks left) I think he is a sub because I pay him cash...hahaah)

How about I trailer the 74?
I'm not sure I want to drive the buck-board wagon across the country...


----------



## IC-Smoke

2001 dodge 2500 cummins
2006 dodge 2500 cummins


























my 01 back in the day

Ian


----------



## mezavic

oh nice rides... hoping to post mine soon. I just got my new MVP on it!!

v


----------



## dcl25

nice looking trucks


----------



## jomofo




----------



## Banksy

Nice jomofo, that thing is huge looking. Is that an 8' bed? The badging looks like a Hemi.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

........................................


----------



## mezavic

*96 Dodge Ram*

Just did some plowing this morning... I had to try it out and get in the mood!! This the only pics I have!

Winter is here...
v


----------



## jomofo

Banksy;611231 said:


> Nice jomofo, that thing is huge looking. Is that an 8' bed? The badging looks like a Hemi.


Good call Banksy... That's a 2500HD Hemi, 8' bed, 9'2" plow... People tend to get out of the way...


----------



## ssprtman12

heres my old truck. . .2500 5.9L V8 Great Plow Truck


----------



## Lifted4x4Astro

Here's mine...This winter will be my first time plowing with a full hydraulic plow.


----------



## Joshjeepcj7

my first plow truck my grandfather gave to me was a 79 sno-commander with a factory installed belt driven meyers i wish a could find pics i miss the old dodge


----------



## streetsurfin'

Nothing special.....a shot from last fall.


----------



## blowerman

*2007 ram 3500*

My 3500 chassis cab with 9ft. dump, 8.5 Boss plow and Swensen electric v-box salter.


----------



## Plow Dude

05 Ram with 97 Ram parked behind it.


----------



## lumps

My last plow truck... '97 1500 Laramie SLT Sport... Boss 8.2 steel Vee on it... great truck, and I plowed a couple years in Oswego, NY with it.


----------



## lumps

And my current truck, '03 Ram 2500 with the Hemi and a Western Pro 8' blade that I just repainted.


----------



## Wicked500R

I might as well put mine here...


----------



## sno commander

wicked 500 r thats a pretty sweet 12 valve you got there,looks pretty clean


----------



## MattS

Pushing a little snow. Couldn't get back any farther. Snow got past my knees.


----------



## pitrack

MattS;619107 said:


> Pushing a little snow. Couldn't get back any farther. Snow got past my knees.


Good lookin rig


----------



## Jayslawncare

Just a couple


----------



## Banksy

Here's another of mine.


----------



## Banksy

Sweet trucks Jay! What kind of plow is on thet red Dodge?


----------



## Jayslawncare

Banksy;622720 said:


> Sweet trucks Jay! What kind of plow is on thet red Dodge?


Thanks....The bright red one had a Pathfinder which was a local comapny up here but the two newer trucks run x-blade's


----------



## Puddlejumper

*Sigh*

Now those are really nice :waving: trucks.


----------



## ram4x443015

my dodge got it at the end of last winter made the wings and painted it all i need is snow


----------



## Banksy

That's a cool truck. I like the plow lights on the rack.


----------



## TPC Services

First one is of a guys custom streached king ranch dually at a diesel GTG nighto
Then my 08' no blade yet ' and then my friends black 06' on left and my 08' on right with the blade finally one of these days I'll get a deflector put on it!!


----------



## Jayslawncare

littleo92;645496 said:


> First one is of a guys custom streached king ranch dually at a diesel GTG nighto
> Then my 08' no blade yet ' and then my friends black 06' on left and my 08' on right with the blade finally one of these days I'll get a deflector put on it!!
> 
> Hey how come your truck doesnt have cab clearance lights? I thought all 2500's had them?


----------



## TPC Services

Not all have to ask for them and mines a 1 ton which probably does'nt make a differance about the lights, I really do'nt like them one more thing to go wrong and leak.


----------



## sno commander

nice trucks, i like that color on the megacab, i wish they had that color as an option. is your 08 gas or diesel


----------



## Doakster

Everyone likes the new stuff. I like the old. I've posted this a few times on here.

1951 Dodge M37 Military



















Video


----------



## DFLS

lumps;604245 said:


> I'll have to get a pic once the plow is painted and on the truck somewhere other than my driveway... this one doesn't quite show it off too well, haha.


Tight driveway...


----------



## Banksy

Doakster, that thing is so cool.


----------



## DFLS

Waiting...


----------



## Duncan90si

Well I never had a plow on this truck, but this was a fun truck to beat around. I payed $1500 for it, drove it for a year and sold it for $3500.


----------



## skidooer

*here's mine*

all the trucks look great guy's


----------



## TPC Services

*Snow Commander*

It's the new 6.7 CTD


----------



## JBMiller616

ram4x443015;645042 said:


> my dodge got it at the end of last winter made the wings and painted it all i need is snow


:waving:


----------



## muskoka sandman

Here is a pic of mine, hope the pic works


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

99 01 03 all dodge all diesel all the time


----------



## RamPainting LLC

muskoka sandman;647300 said:


> Here is a pic of mine, hope the pic works


Awesome, gotta love the DRW's


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Miller:
I like you signature on the bottom, thats pretty sweet with the logo and the name. You could use that as a bus card almost. Nice job


----------



## Camden

muskoka sandman;647300 said:


> Here is a pic of mine, hope the pic works


That looks really good. Is that a 1 ton or a 4500? Front end handles that big plow nicely. Good luck this winter :salute:


----------



## muskoka sandman

It's a 1-ton, I was also impressed how well it carry's the plow. I went and plowed (really played) on a couple long laneway's today just to try it out. Where with my old truck with a 8-ft meyer's I would have to do a douple pass with this plow I can go in and out and be on my way to the next one so I think I should be able to save alot of time this winter.


----------



## JBMiller616

MIDTOWNPC;647334 said:


> Miller:
> I like you signature on the bottom, thats pretty sweet with the logo and the name. You could use that as a bus card almost. Nice job


If you email me a couple pics of your truck(s) I'll make you one.


----------



## drivewaydoctor

1997 Ram 1500 lifted with 31" rubbers and 8' Western Cable Driven


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Picture of the w350 last winter before the dump body.


----------



## Humvee27

*07 Snow Chief*

Just my truck...


----------



## 1sthippy

*'01 With 4' Wing*

Hello Everyone! It's been awhile since I've been on. It's and ' 01 1500 with a 7.5' LD and a 4' wing. I only use it on my own driveway thats 750' long.


----------



## Sno4U

Here's mine.Pics from last year before I had my logos put on.


----------



## blk90s13

here is mine only thing changed is the big tow mirrors now


----------



## blk90s13

1sthippy;653180 said:


> Hello Everyone! It's been awhile since I've been on. It's and ' 01 1500 with a 7.5' LD and a 4' wing. I only use it on my own driveway thats 750' long.


very niice i like that wing alot


----------



## Banksy

blk90s13;653563 said:


> very niice i like that wing alot


Me too. That's really cool.


----------



## pitrack

Here's my guy


----------



## RamPainting LLC

Nice and shinny  Have you pushed any snow with the 35's yet?


----------



## loudredram

Guess i will join in .....2001 2500 CUMMINS .....lots of goodies ......smarty ,TST comp, Edge jammer 3s 100 hp , BD Super B fun truck to drive not a fun truck to plow with ....NO TRACTION ...thank god its a back up


----------



## Camden

Pitrack that's a beautiful truck. Good luck this winter


----------



## pitrack

RamPainting said:


> Nice and shinny  Have you pushed any snow with the 35's yet?


I have not. Hopefully they will do good, didn't have too much snow, nor a plow last year to try them out. If they are that bad, I'll have to swap them out with some different ones for next winter.



Camden;653995 said:


> Pitrack that's a beautiful truck. Good luck this winter


Thank you sir, same to you.


----------



## stillen

my 05.....


----------



## cmo18

*Finally some pics of my dodge*

My 01 Dodge Ram


----------



## Elite_Maint

*My dodge!*

Here's a quick pic i just took of my 2003 Dodge RAM!


----------



## bakerc8

Well i love a doge with any fisher or a boss v but why do all you guys new trucks have crew cabs?


----------



## Banksy

bakerc8;664100 said:


> Well i love a doge with any fisher or a boss v but why do all you guys new trucks have crew cabs?


 New Dodges only has regular cabs and 4 door cabs. I like the look of a regular cab better, but 4 doors is so practical.


----------



## jadyejr

look at my sig...


----------



## stillen

bakerc8;664100 said:


> Well i love a doge with any fisher or a boss v but why do all you guys new trucks have crew cabs?


kid, dog, plus I like to be able to recline way back when 'm sleeeepy


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

only thing diffrent is i have a full size whelen lightbar on it now.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Here are some pics i took this morning. not the greatest but you get the idea...


----------



## jadyejr

I had an 03 1500 too and it was a good truck other than the rear ends.... I never plowed with it though... how does it do?


----------



## Elite_Maint

I haven't had a problem with it yet. The trucks been used for plowing since new.


----------



## jadyejr

it sure looks nice! I wish I would have thrown a plow on mine and kept it! It had tons of power! I love that style better than the newer ones.


----------



## Elite_Maint

jadyejr;665448 said:


> it sure looks nice! I wish I would have thrown a plow on mine and kept it! It had tons of power! I love that style better than the newer ones.


Thanks, Your right about the power it's a beast!!


----------



## xtreem3d

Doakster;646103 said:


> Everyone likes the new stuff. I like the old. I've posted this a few times on here.
> 
> 1951 Dodge M37 Military
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video


can you give some details on the truck...any idea what you have invested and what one might sell for.? can you get parts?..been looking for an old project truck ,preferably a dodge, as all my trucks are dodges


----------



## Doakster

xtreem3d;665497 said:


> can you give some details on the truck...any idea what you have invested and what one might sell for.? can you get parts?..been looking for an old project truck ,preferably a dodge, as all my trucks are dodges


The truck is a 1951 Dodge M37

You can usually fine a nice running one for around 3000-5000 depending on the condition. A fully restored one can fetch$25,000. There are many many parts still available and many vendors that still sell them. You can also fine parts trucks fairly easy, I just sold one myself. The majority of trucks/parts can be found on the net. They share many of the same parts as old power wagons did. Check ebay also, there are usually a few on there.

I actually got a pretty good deal on mine, I paid $2200 for mine, from a fellow that I know who have been rebuilding them all his life, this was his personal plow truck. All in all I probably have about 2500 into it with repainting the plow, rebuilding the carb and a few other things. If I was going to sell it I could probably get $4000 for it, probably not locally but online I could.

Here's a guy who does full rebuilds and repowers some of them with 4BTA cummins motors.

http://www.mseriesrebuild.com/

Here is another guy in New York that does outstanding rebuilds with cummins motors. He has a number of truck to look at, just click on the drop down tab at the top of the page and he has right ups of all his trucks.

http://imageevent.com/moosecreekmaple/m37project


----------



## Joe Snow

Proud to be in the Dodge Cummins family...










:waving:


----------



## TBittner

pitrack;653666 said:


> Here's my guy


Awsome looking truck


----------



## JBMiller616

I'll just leave this here.....................


----------



## Joe Snow

Most excellent!


----------



## RamPainting LLC

THEGOLDPRO;664927 said:


> only thing diffrent is i have a full size whelen lightbar on it now.


Does Curtis have a wing option? I haven't seen anything on there website.


----------



## riverwalkland

99 2500 V10 gas eating, fuel loving, petrol drinking... moves snow well tho... sno-way v plow


----------



## 04WhiteSport

Sorry no plow in this pic...


----------



## mkwl

04WhiteSport;679084 said:


> Sorry no plow in this pic...


More like- CHEVY- for when you really need to haul ass! (truck in the pic looks like a Chevy/GMC 1/2 ton)


----------



## 54powerwagon

no plow but i have 150 gallons of water


----------



## Doakster

54powerwagon;679151 said:


> no plow but i have 150 gallons of water


Awesome truck, what's the winch on the front? A Tulsa by chance?


----------



## 54powerwagon

no it's a 10,000 pound brandon came on the truck new.


----------



## stangman35

My 2008 ram 1500,snow-way 26 series,sorry about the pics.It was dark and misting rain.


----------



## Humvee27

*New truck...'cause of the dent....*

Well, I was backing up and slid into a tree....hmm, I'm thinking a new rear bumper kinda like a fabfour rear bumper is going to be in order....


----------



## sno commander

Humvee27;684701 said:


> Well, I was backing up and slid into a tree....hmm, I'm thinking a new rear bumper kinda like a fabfour rear bumper is going to be in order....


ouch... did it crush into the rear quarter?


----------



## mruiz

That hurts, but on other hand it gives you a reason to buy or fab something better


----------



## Humvee27

*yep*

Yeah, it crunched the quarter just a little, chipped the paint off right there....another reason to bedline the entire lower 1/4 of the truck...lol....now I'll probably build a bumper that'll have lights built in and some other stuff....for now though the wind chill is -15 to -30 below so I'll have to live with it as my shop isn't big enough right now for me to fix it.....ah, the easy life...I'm sure someone is living....lol.... maybe grandview....


----------



## robwz

Stangman, truck looks great. I plow with an 06 Ram quad cab, and I like it.However the stock struts did fail from the weight. I replaced them with skyjackers.
Question about your tires, are they the 285/65-20's?


----------



## stangman35

[email protected];687408 said:


> Stangman, truck looks great. I plow with an 06 Ram quad cab, and I like it.However the stock struts did fail from the weight. I replaced them with skyjackers.
> Question about your tires, are they the 285/65-20's?


Yea thats the size I have,load range E

What plow are you running,what did the skyjackers run you for a pair?

Mike


----------



## robwz

stangman35;687580 said:


> Yea thats the size I have,load range E
> 
> What plow are you running,what did the skyjackers run you for a pair?
> 
> Mike


I have a Boss 7' 6" Standard duty poly w/ the smarthitch. 
The Skyjackers were about $240 from Summit. Thats a leveling system, and strut. I like them, but taking the strut apart was a pain in the a$$.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

I will need to wash my truck and take some pics. I like this thread


----------



## cornbinder

91 dodge 3/4 ton 4x4 cummins 727 trans , blue one is also a 91 w/ 360 gas motor, it only gets used at one location to stack snow as it's seen better days.


----------



## PeakInc

*08 dodge*

here is my dodge. lot of nice dodges out there!!!!! Need more snow in my area though to use it.


----------



## PeakInc

We'll try it again!!!


----------



## shott8283

2001 1/2 ton sport 5.9L

dual exhaust, K&N round mopar, elec fan, fuel/tranny cooler, MSD, lift, 2nd transmission

7.6 western unimount

gettin a code 3 excaliber mini lightbar soon, and building a backrack to fit it. ill post updated pics when they are done

he rides shotgun...


----------



## KCB

What a good dog (pat- head, pat- head)


----------



## RamPainting LLC

PeakInc;698221 said:


> We'll try it again!!!


Nice!

Anymore pics?


----------



## PeakInc

thanks I do have more will post some of my other truck dont have very many storm pics bc it just hasn't snowed much yet thanks for lookin.


----------



## Case580M

1sthippy;653180 said:


> Hello Everyone! It's been awhile since I've been on. It's and ' 01 1500 with a 7.5' LD and a 4' wing. I only use it on my own driveway thats 750' long.


Thats a first for me on the 4' wing. ANy pics of plowing with it and what make?


----------



## Ram4045

Some good picts here.


----------



## huss691981

here is the 73 power wagon.


----------



## robwz




----------



## blk90s13

This morning


----------



## DFLS




----------



## DFLS




----------



## DFLS

*Yes it dumps*


----------



## 98Chev2500

before i got a newer truck


----------



## hlntoiz

A couple of my 2007.5 DRW CTD.


----------



## blk90s13

New cutting edge :bluebounc


----------



## GLS

^Nice flatbed, looks cool with the stacks!

Here is our dodge...


----------



## mortician79

^^That is sweet^^

Do you have any shots with the plow raised or action shots?


----------



## GLS

Here is plow raised. She holds it pretty well.










Sorry, no winter action shots. But here's an action shot for fall work...


----------



## stangman35

Thats a great lookin truck GLS


----------



## justme-

Ok, finally remembered the camera 2 storms ago and remembered I took this last storm- only took 2, but more snow tomorrow- we'll see what I can get then. 
Here's the better of the two- my 96 CTD - I welded a patch over the swiss cheese in the blade the following storm - less to clean up now!


----------



## Mark13

GLS;719791 said:


> ^Nice flatbed, looks cool with the stacks!
> 
> Here is our dodge...


I shoulda had you throw that in with the deal with the plow. 

That's a very nice setup.

Did you get rid of the 95 k2500??


----------



## GLS

lol

The '95 is sold, the buyer just hasn't had time to come pick it up yet...hopefully this week.


----------



## 82F100SWB

Hmm, I thought I replied to this already.
My daily driver/plow rig/tow pig:








It's the 92 in my signature.
Summer trim:








Probably pushing 19K GCWR in that picture, I've had it as high as 23K so far...
This spring it has a lift and 315's coming.


----------



## weeman97

My 2004 2500 w/ Hemi and 2008 Fisher 8.5 X-Treme V


----------



## kvann1977

*My wisconsin cummins / hiniker*

Still holdin up 150,000 miles !!! Crosin my fingers yet


----------



## kvann1977

We had record snow fall this year 9 times out in december is unheard of in northeast wisconsin


----------



## DIESEL PLOWER

pitrack;653666 said:


> Here's my guy


very nice set up here bud,but the cutting edge on the plow doesnt seem to sit flat on the ground maybe needs to be ajusted or is it the tires?


----------



## MOfescue

'08 RAM CTD 2500 8' EX Dogg wesport


----------



## riverwalkland

DIESEL PLOWER;727524 said:


> very nice set up here bud,but the cutting edge on the plow doesnt seem to sit flat on the ground maybe needs to be ajusted or is it the tires?


IF you look on the other side of the road you will see that instead of a curb there is a half oval recessed drain on each side of the road. The plow is sitting on that and so it looks like its not sitting flat. At least that's what it looks like to me.


----------



## riverwalkland

MOfescue;728121 said:


> '08 RAM CTD 2500 8' EX Dogg wesport


That looks much better without the snow dogg logo. Also is that landscape dump in your signature yours too?


----------



## fordboy

diesel plower what kind of tires you runnin?


----------



## MOfescue

Yes,08 4500. Here's a pic the day it was delivered at dealer.


----------



## RamPainting LLC

kvann1977;727470 said:


> Still holdin up 150,000 miles !!! Crosin my fingers yet


150,000 is nothing.


----------



## blk90s13

Finaly cleaned up


----------



## BigDave12768

My Dirty truck I may wash it soon


----------



## DIESEL PLOWER

fordboy;728234 said:


> diesel plower what kind of tires you runnin?


its not my truck it came off of page 5 i belive on this thread there 35s though the truck is killer wish the badging was still on it though. I got a 05 GMC ext cab short bed diesel with a Boss V XT id like to find a 06 or maybe an 07 3500 quad cab short bed, Im only 16 so that might not happen right away.


----------



## DIESEL PLOWER

DIESEL PLOWER;727524 said:


> very nice set up here bud,but the cutting edge on the plow doesnt seem to sit flat on the ground maybe needs to be ajusted or is it the tires?





MOfescue;728121 said:


> '08 RAM CTD 2500 8' EX Dogg wesport


I love your truck looks real nice fisher x blade would make it even better IMO but great looking rig, but what kind of strobe you running?


----------



## bigmac1276

Loaded up and no place to go.


----------



## stangman35

bigmac1276;730419 said:


> Loaded up and no place to go.


Nice rig.

Bet thats nice in tight spaces,Iv been thinking about a reg cab short bed myself


----------



## Steve G.

bigmac1276;730419 said:


> Loaded up and no place to go.


I like this setup, short bed single cab Nice manueverability!


----------



## wewille

heres mine, 99 cummins, and my 05 powerstroke that burned in a fire, the powerstroke was the best truck ive ever owned!!


----------



## MnM

here are my dodges


----------



## bjp3990

my truck '06 2500 9' hiniker


----------



## JaimeG

littleo92;645496 said:


> First one is of a guys custom streached king ranch dually at a diesel GTG nighto
> Then my 08' no blade yet ' and then my friends black 06' on left and my 08' on right with the blade finally one of these days I'll get a deflector put on it!!
> 
> View attachment 45499
> 
> 
> View attachment 45500
> 
> 
> View attachment 45501


Did you guys get the snow plow prep package on your trucks?


----------



## 90plow

Hey how do you like the dodge with the utility body? I was looking at one to replace our 06 f-350 utility body. What kind of mileage are you getting with it?


----------



## riverwalkland

MOfescue;728334 said:


> Yes,08 4500. Here's a pic the day it was delivered at dealer.


I've been thinknig about a new dodge chassis cab for 2 years now. How do you like the 4500. Do you regret not getting a 5500? Also is that a 10ft landscape dump? which company makes it? Thanks


----------



## ABDIRT

TL697;603192 said:


>


 Hey Troy, Hope all is well with you and your family. I got to use the plow a couple times and it works great! I just get strange looks when people see AB Dirt Works on the sides of the truck and Loftus Construction on the plow, ha. Maybe this Spring do a little repaint. Take Care Allen Beloin


----------



## AA+ Landscaping

Let the drooling begin!!


----------



## blk90s13

AA+ Landscaping that is my dream dump 

where do I buy that carport if you know ?


----------



## J&R Landscaping

Nice Dodges! I'll have to grab a couple of my new 3500!


----------



## pitrack

DIESEL PLOWER;727524 said:


> very nice set up here bud,but the cutting edge on the plow doesnt seem to sit flat on the ground maybe needs to be ajusted or is it the tires?


Actually I think what was screwing it up in the pic is the side of it was sitting on the curb.


----------



## BushHogBoy

More old school! Looks a little different now but no new pics with plow on (tinted windows 15%) and I have a 92 grill and core support to go on too when i get around to it.
77 W200 CREW CAB! SHORT BED  (wish it was long bed) 8.5' Meyer w/E60 pump


----------



## shott8283

her is an update pic. got the winter rims with the winter tires on.. these ones are junk and gotta be criagslisted

this is with the new light bar and back rack i made.


----------



## A&M Snowplowing

here are some of my 2006 i took this summer and fall


----------



## JohnnyU

Here are a couple from this weekend:


----------



## tls22

johnny u...the truck looks great.....nice storm...that was forcast to be 1-2


----------



## mike psd

i agree with timmy , jonny nice truck btw did upgrade the uni mount to HD 2 mount chains ? i like the snow dogg head lights nice touch


----------



## EGLC

A&M Snowplowing;904859 said:


> here are some of my 2006 i took this summer and fall


can you post better pix of the backrack?? are there two small leds on each side of the mini light bar??


----------



## ACA L&L

2004 2500.


----------



## ACA L&L

and a few more.


----------



## rusty_keg_3

Nice lookin trucks guys... We used to run Dodges, but got tired of the death wobble, and have always been chevy people... Heres some pics, and descriptions...


95 Dodge Ram 2500 (red), 9 ft Fisher, Snow Ex 1875

94 Dodge Ram 2500 (green), 7.5 ft Western

95 Dodge Ram 2500 (red and gray), it has a V10 in it, we never got around to a plow, it was really gonna be a towing rig (it had air bags, and other stuff for towing)

We like the the red truck the most... And we were gonna re pepaint the red and gray truck red, but we sold off the all (3) dodges...


----------



## JohnnyU

mike psd;929091 said:


> i agree with timmy , jonny nice truck btw did upgrade the uni mount to HD 2 mount chains ? i like the snow dogg head lights nice touch


I had to replace the lift arm and found this Heavyweight arm on ebay. I drilled another hole to maintain the correct lift ratio and installed double chains on the plow. There is really not much bounce when traveling down the road.

The Buyers lights work AWESOME by comparison. An H.I.D. upgrade would really bring these things to life. I definitely like the sleeker profile as well, they almost match the 2003-2005 Dodge headlights too!


----------



## mike psd

john, can you get a close up pic for me of your A- frame how your drilled that . i'm interested ? thanks dude


----------



## Kollerman

A&M Snowplowing;904859 said:


> here are some of my 2006 i took this summer and fall


I have never been a huge Dodge fan, but this may be one of the best setup's I have ever seen. What a beautiful truck!

Jeremy


----------



## JohnnyU

mike psd;929774 said:


> john, can you get a close up pic for me of your A- frame how your drilled that . i'm interested ? thanks dude


This isn't the best picture, but you get the idea. I just reamed out the bolt hole and attached two 3/8" screw pin clevises through the holes. There really needs to be a brace on the rear of that bracket, as it tends to bend a bit over time I think.


----------



## mike psd

thanks john ! i like that set up , i was kinda interested in something for my uni mount . looks like you fab up that backet for chains . mine just uses u bolt in the a frame . all and all i like it thanks once again


----------



## plowmaster07

Here's my '96 2500 HD. 5.9L 360 138,000miles still running strong!
8' Meyer -runs good, but fisher next time


----------



## JohnnyU

Mike, the standard (non-pro) plows didn't have the third trip spring or shock absorber, so they did use a u-bolt through the a-frame. You can just barely make out the holes that would be used for this in the picture i posted. They are right next to the bolt head for the shock absorber. At any rate, it seemed like a good addition since I had the HW lift channel.

Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## blk90s13

Old pictures from last year just to keep the thread going


----------



## doo-man

Gettin ready to mount up my boss and curious if you guys had to remove your plastic valance or can I keep it and trim it where the ears come out ??

Thanks for the help


----------



## CaptainSmokey

all these Vee blades make me want one .. but im happy with my 8ft straight blade boss!


----------



## plowmaster07

CaptainSmokey;930798 said:


> all these Vee blades make me want one .. but im happy with my 8ft straight blade boss!


yeah, I wouldn't turn down a vee blade for the next truck! There are sometimes that it would pay for itself in one storm.


----------



## ProSeasons

Dang! A Dodge thread and I've been missing it! Some cool trucks in this pictorial.


----------



## CaptainSmokey

i agree. but im happy with what i got. now i just need it to snow !!!!



plowmaster07;930812 said:


> yeah, I wouldn't turn down a vee blade for the next truck! There are sometimes that it would pay for itself in one storm.


----------



## blk90s13

ProSeasons;930851 said:


> Dang! A Dodge thread and I've been missing it! Some cool trucks in this pictorial.


you put that thing to work


----------



## Mark13

blk90s13;930992 said:


> you put that thing to work


That's the first picture I've ever seen of it, lol.


----------



## w4hyi

here's mine with out the plow 08 3500 6.7 cummings


----------



## jamison

my '07.5 with a new curtis


----------



## blk90s13

Lots of CUMMINGS around here makes me feel left out with my poor Cummins


----------



## CaptainSmokey




----------



## Mark13

blk90s13;931625 said:


> Lots of CUMMINGS around here makes me feel left out with my poor Cummins


----------



## plowmaster07

blk90s13;931625 said:


> Lots of CUMMINGS around here makes me feel left out with my poor Cummins


When will people learn the right way to spell and pronounce the name right?? oh well, at least we know that Cummins kicks ass!


----------



## shott8283

i know my next Dodge will by cummins powerd, just dont know if i want to kick it old school and attempt to get a 12V or go new with the newer 24V's


----------



## plowmaster07

shott8283;931717 said:


> i know my next Dodge will by cummins powerd, just dont know if i want to kick it old school and attempt to get a 12V or go new with the newer 24V's


I would personally go newer 24V's. I do enjoy maintaining my truck, and doing some repairs. But I just need it to work every time that I turn the key. I think that you may find that there are more problems (obviously) with the older trucks, VS the newer '03-'06 models.


----------



## blk90s13

shott8283;931717 said:


> i know my next Dodge will by cummins powerd, just dont know if i want to kick it old school and attempt to get a 12V or go new with the newer 24V's


if you don't mind going deaf go with a 98.5 ---> 02  upgrade the fuel pump and get a fuel pressure gauge and you be set


----------



## plowmaster07

blk90s13;932045 said:


> if you don't mind going deaf go with a 98.5 ---> 02  upgrade the fuel pump and get a fuel pressure gauge and you be set


Those are the best sounding ones! lol. They sound like a tractor trailer taking off.


----------



## Jelinek61

A&M Snowplowing;904859 said:


> here are some of my 2006 i took this summer and fall


Man you got youself an awesome truck there. Exactly the same setup i want. Pretty jealous of some of the rigs on here right now. haha


----------



## blk90s13

plowmaster07;932148 said:


> Those are the best sounding ones! lol. They sound like a tractor trailer taking off.


one of many reasons why I love mine with the 4 inch exhaust on it , not fun plowing residential late at night tho


----------



## plowmaster07

blk90s13;932601 said:


> one of many reasons why I love mine with the 4 inch exhaust on it , not fun plowing residential late at night tho


God I'm jealous! lol. The big block 360 in mine sounds nice and low. But NOTHING compared to the cummins


----------



## BushHogBoy

plowmaster07;932608 said:


> God I'm jealous! lol. The big block 360 in mine sounds nice and low. But NOTHING compared to the cummins


A 360 is a small block. The closest size/smallest big block Chrysler ever had was the 361 big blocks waaaaay back in the 60's... The only factory fuel injected big block they have ever had in a truck since then is the 8.0 Liter V10 found in 94-02 2500 and 3500 trucks. The V10 would probably have been left just an idea instead of an actual production unit. Many V10 owners are "happy" but overall its not a very great engine in all aspects. It has power and fuel milage of a typical big block V8, except anything other than stock exhaust sounds horrible on them, parts are harder to get and more expensive, and they are a major PITA to work on... I don't know a single person who would intentionally buy a Dodge V10...


----------



## plowmaster07

BushHogBoy;932662 said:


> A 360 is a small block. The closest size/smallest big block Chrysler ever had was the 361 big blocks waaaaay back in the 60's... The only factory fuel injected big block they have ever had in a truck since then is the 8.0 Liter V10 found in 94-02 2500 and 3500 trucks. The V10 would probably have been left just an idea instead of an actual production unit. Many V10 owners are "happy" but overall its not a very great engine in all aspects. It has power and fuel milage of a typical big block V8, except anything other than stock exhaust sounds horrible on them, parts are harder to get and more expensive, and they are a major PITA to work on... I don't know a single person who would intentionally buy a Dodge V10...


Oh got ya, I have also heard that the V10's are ungodly sluggish, especially if you are pushing snow. But it's all good. My truck just kinda goes and goes till I get the snow where I want it. (I'm also not moving 2' of snow each storm).


----------



## BushHogBoy

Yea the best advice I could give you about a Dodge V10 truck is, "don't buy one!" the 360 is a great motor, decades of reliability out of a great design, the worst problem the Magnum 360's (like yours) have is sometimes they crack a head. But otherwise a great engine.


----------



## AiRhed

> here's mine with out the plow 08 3500 6.7 *cummings *


I'm not trying to be rude here....no....yes I am. It says CUMMINS in BIG WHITE LETTERS on your valve cover when you open the hood. Unless you don't open the hood, have never read your owners manual, or have a G key attatched to your N key, which wouldn't surprise me, your unwelcome in the Dodge trucks section. If you're going to post a cummins powered truck in the Dodge truck section you should be at least required to spell Cummins correctly for snows sake.


----------



## plowmaster07

AiRhed;932686 said:


> I'm not trying to be rude here....no....yes I am. It says CUMMINS in BIG WHITE LETTERS on your valve cover when you open the hood. Unless you don't open the hood, have never read your owners manual, or have a G key attatched to your N key, which wouldn't surprise me, your unwelcome in the Dodge trucks section. If you're going to post a cummins powered truck in the Dodge truck section you should be at least required to spell Cummins correctly for snows sake.


Thank you. I was waiting for someone to post this. :laughing::waving:


----------



## BushHogBoy

I was gonna say somethin but held my tongue LOL

BTW, my dad works at the plant where the B series engine is produced (i.e.; the ones in Dodges) afterall Columbus, Indiana is CUMMINS world headquarters! 

I owned 3 Cummins powered trucks, a 94 Ram 2500 (turned it up a little) and a 96 Ram 3500 (turned it up alot and lifted it alot) and a 83 GMC K3500 with a '91 Cummins in it... I traded another truck for it just cuz I needed a daily driver good on fuel and I hate cars, it got me 22 mpg with the 5 speed Getrag trans and 3.73 gears on 33's.... The conversion was not very clean and the truck was in typical shape for a 83 GM so I traded it for an '01 Durango (never was a GM guy anyway regardless of the drivetrain)


----------



## AiRhed

Those are some great trucks. What would you think of an 06 Ford with an 06 cummins??? Think your dad could get me a line on a nice 06 common rail to throw in my 99 dually?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

BushHogBoy;932683 said:


> Yea the best advice I could give you about a Dodge V10 truck is, "don't buy one!" the 360 is a great motor, decades of reliability out of a great design, the worst problem the Magnum 360's (like yours) have is sometimes they crack a head. But otherwise a great engine.


i have no problems with my v10 and love it, it will push/pull anything. and its far from "sluggish"


----------



## plowmaster07

THEGOLDPRO;932737 said:


> i have no problems with my v10 and love it, it will push/pull anything. and its far from "sluggish"


Well forgive me for calling it "sluggish". I'm hearing this through a friend of mine, bottom line. I have yet to drive any truck with a V10 in it.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

plowmaster07;932741 said:


> Well forgive me for calling it "sluggish". I'm hearing this through a friend of mine, bottom line. I have yet to drive any truck with a V10 in it.


if your friend says his truck is sluggish it has a problem, the v10 will roast the tires from a roll, and is actually pretty quick for a big ass truck. i have pulled well over 10k pounds with mine and the truck doesnt skip a beat, with power to spare.


----------



## BushHogBoy

AiRhed;932708 said:


> Those are some great trucks. What would you think of an 06 Ford with an 06 cummins???


I think it would be a waste of a good engine 



AiRhed;932708 said:


> Think your dad could get me a line on a nice 06 common rail to throw in my 99 dually?


Maybe... I know they allow employees to buy them sometimes and give them a heck of a deal on them, but they are only allowed to buy one or two each during this period, so some of the guys go and buy multiple ones through co-worker's discount LOL I would have to ask him again how this works....

And Goldpro no need to get upset with me bub, like I said many are happy with the V10 power, its not that they let you down real often but they are more trouble than they are worth when they do have problems. I take it you haven't experienced many breakdowns or repair bills with yours yet? Glad you are happy with it. Everyone around here hated theirs and sold em first chance they had... Then again this is CUMMINS COUNTRY!!!!! xysportwesportussmileyflag


----------



## plowmaster07

THEGOLDPRO;932747 said:


> if your friend says his truck is sluggish it has a problem, the v10 will roast the tires from a roll, and is actually pretty quick for a big ass truck. i have pulled well over 10k pounds with mine and the truck doesnt skip a beat, with power to spare.


Nice! How does it do for fuel mileage?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

i have repairs like anyone else, im not going to say its completly trouble free, but its no more money to fix the v10 then it costs to fix the 5.9 in the blue truck.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

plowmaster07;932770 said:


> Nice! How does it do for fuel mileage?


id say its right around the same fuel mileage as my 5.9 litre. give or take a tiny bit.


----------



## dodgeboy06

*My 'new' truck*

Just got this truck over the summer after not haveing one of my 'own' for a couple of years. Put the 8'6" Boss on along with some hide away strobes. So far I have really enjoyed being out with this truck.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Here is one of my 06 2500 with the Cummins.... I have owned many trucks and this one is my favorite by far!!! Just wish it had heated leather.


----------



## Nascar24

Well no yellow iron out front, but it's a Cummin apart! lol

It's only job is to be Draggin Waggin!










Command Central









Day I picked it up


----------



## JDiepstra

Anyone who has a Cummins and spells it with a G is pathetic and should turn in their keys for a Prius immediately.


----------



## plowguy43

JDiepstra;955143 said:


> Anyone who has a Cummins and spells it with a G is pathetic and should turn in their keys for a Prius immediately.


That quote is sig worthy....adding it now


----------



## WilliamOak

LOL anyone watch pawnstars? This week some guy pawned his volvo semi with a cummins and both the "knowledgable" guy that checked it out and the main pawn store guy said cummings!!!


----------



## plowmaster07

plowguy43;955159 said:


> That quote is sig worthy....adding it now


Yep same here


----------



## SuperdutyShane

Nascar24;939381 said:


> Well no yellow iron out front, but it's a Cummin apart! lol
> 
> It's only job is to be Draggin Waggin!


Hey we have the same laptop!


----------



## wewille

blk90s13;932045 said:


> if you don't mind going deaf go with a 98.5 ---> 02  upgrade the fuel pump and get a fuel pressure gauge and you be set


I agree they sound the coolest, but they are the most finicky of the engines. The vp44 has been troublesome and the 98.5-2000 have block cracking issues(look for 53 castings). I agree with you to get a fuel pressure gauge and upgrade the stock lift pump to something like a fass or other custom design. I built my own with a holley fuel pressure regulator and a walbro low pressure lift pump. Works great, but unless you wanna deal with that stuff id recommend he buy a common rail, those even have lift pump problems, but they are still the superior design.


----------



## BushHogBoy

Or just get a 12V and never F with any of that BS...


----------



## Plower845

08 Ram 2500 6.7L with 8' Fisher HD


----------



## Plower845

well that didnt work...ill try later


----------



## Mark13

WilliamOak;955205 said:


> LOL anyone watch pawnstars? This week some guy pawned his volvo semi with a cummins and both the "knowledgable" guy that checked it out and the main pawn store guy said cummings!!!


I saw that also.


----------



## DFLS

AiRhed;932686 said:


> I'm not trying to be rude here....no....yes I am. It says CUMMINS in BIG WHITE LETTERS on your valve cover when you open the hood. Unless you don't open the hood, have never read your owners manual, or have a G key attatched to your N key, which wouldn't surprise me, your unwelcome in the Dodge trucks section. If you're going to post a cummins powered truck in the Dodge truck section you should be at least required to spell Cummins correctly for snows sake.


I hear and see that all the time. Even after correcting them they still have the g in there next time!


----------



## robjets

dodge without the plow


----------



## gmcdump97

a couple from 2009....


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

Sharp lookin' dually there!!!


----------



## dvblandscaping

*dvb 3500*

heres another. good worker. hasnt let me down.


----------



## Banksy

Nice dump truck.


----------



## plowmaster07

dvblandscaping;969940 said:


> heres another. good worker. hasnt let me down.


Nice truck! Some info on it maybe?


----------



## procut

Might as well make my contribution. '01 with a 360, 8' Western. Same truck thats in my avatar.


----------



## dvblandscaping

plowmaster07,

Its a 99 3500 1 ton dump. 8.9 gas engine. It has a stakebody flatbed that I build dump sides for. It has served me well and is a great multi purpose truck. Much more bed space than a standard one ton. and Im afraid we're parting ways come spring. Im sellin her off as soon as the weather gets warmer.


----------



## plowmaster07

dvblandscaping;970737 said:


> plowmaster07,
> 
> Its a 99 3500 1 ton dump. 8.9 gas engine. It has a stakebody flatbed that I build dump sides for. It has served me well and is a great multi purpose truck. Much more bed space than a standard one ton. and Im afraid we're parting ways come spring. Im sellin her off as soon as the weather gets warmer.


Oh nice. How many miles? Time for something newer?


----------



## qualitylawn

09 2500 new BOSS


----------



## Nozzleman

Here's two of my former trucks.


----------



## sno commander

Nozzleman;972111 said:


> Here's two of my former trucks.


you went to the darkside


----------



## Nozzleman

sno commander;972305 said:


> you went to the darkside


I did and regret it every day. However, in order to correct my wrong doings I recently went to my Dodge Dealer and ordered a 2010 Ram 2500 crew cab Laramie. I should see it in 8 weeks or so and yes it has the plow prep option.

So take that


----------



## sno commander

Nozzleman;972337 said:


> I did and regret it every day. However, in order to correct my wrong doings I recently went to my Dodge Dealer and ordered a 2010 Ram 2500 crew cab Laramie. I should see it in 8 weeks or so and yes it has the plow prep option.
> 
> So take that


very cool ! i was just kidding with ya, those 2010's look really nice, post some pics when you get it, it may be the first one on this site. :redbounce


----------



## Cridder-HD

My 2000 Ram 2500 quad cab w/8' bed yard truck, great for hauling loam, gravel, firewood, ext.It's a little long for plowing my driveway efficiently, but with a couple of 24 point turns,and some wiggling it gets the job done.


----------



## AiRhed

>


More pics of that dually are required....


----------



## TGM

here's mine (# 3. had a 12v, then a mint 6 speed 01 pretty modded). it would have had a plow this year, however, given the economy, i didn't get the commercials i was "suppose" to have  and i wouldn't have had enough residentials to make it worth my while. so far it's been pretty slow in terms of making money off of snowfall anyways. we'll see next year 

it has an he351ve VGT turbo, smarty, exhaust, intake, and a couple little things done to it. need to do the trans and then some more fuel & air!


----------



## gmcdump97

thanks... thought i had more, not to eventful this season so far:realmad:


----------



## AiRhed

Thanks GMC that is a thing of beauty.


----------



## blk90s13

Ok thats it I will paint my wheels black done deal


----------



## gene gls

procut;970127 said:


> Might as well make my contribution. '01 with a 360, 8' Western. Same truck thats in my avatar.


What sort of gas mileage are you getting with your 360????? I'm in the market for a smaller truck and most all Dodges come with a V8.


----------



## gmcdump97

blk90s13;973664 said:


> Ok thats it I will paint my wheels black done deal


u can paint them black, but you wont be a ROCKSTAR yet. rims are xd rockstars:laughing:


----------



## hlntoiz

gmcdump97;974177 said:


> u can paint them black, but you wont be a ROCKSTAR yet. rims are xd rockstars:laughing:


I like the rims but I would have the star in the middle painted black also. Nice truck!


----------



## JohnnyU

I removed the Western UltraMount undercarriage and harness and installed my new-to-me 810 over the weekend.


----------



## WilliamOak

Looks AWESOME! truck doesnt even squat either. Impressive. What are you running on the front end?
Still got those rims?


----------



## Mark13

Nice setup you got there now Johnny. Should be much faster then your unimount with the pro wings.


----------



## JohnnyU

WilliamOak;974915 said:


> Looks AWESOME! truck doesnt even squat either. Impressive. What are you running on the front end?
> Still got those rims?


It does drop about 1.5" or so, the front has a 3" leveling kit so it sits a bit nose-high when empty. I have a 1.5" spacer to replace that with, when I get around to it. Otherwise it's just the stock "sport" springs.

I do still have the rims, I've been traveling and planning a wedding (err, trying to stay out of the way) so things have been hectic. I figured you still wanted them and they're just sitting in my garage. I have to take some pictures of my western plow, so I'll get some of the rims too.


----------



## WilliamOak

JohnnyU;974922 said:


> It does drop about 1.5" or so, the front has a 3" leveling kit so it sits a bit nose-high when empty. I have a 1.5" spacer to replace that with, when I get around to it. Otherwise it's just the stock "sport" springs.
> 
> thats how mine is right now, except with a 2.5" spacer. Was kind of low in the front before but sits about .5"-1" higher up front now. I want to put supercoils in this summer so I get virtually 0 sag.
> 
> I do still have the rims, I've been traveling and planning a wedding (err, trying to stay out of the way) so things have been hectic. I figured you still wanted them and they're just sitting in my garage. I have to take some pictures of my western plow, so I'll get some of the rims too.


lol ya no worries. Just get those pics before summer!


----------



## Duncan90si




----------



## JohnnyU

Got the H2's mounted on the truck as well as installed the Timbrens on Saturday. I still want to replace the 3" spring spacer with a 1.5" spacer that I have, but that will have to wait for warmer weather so I can go through the whole front end (needs ball joints and u-joints too). I like how it looks.


----------



## T-MAN

JohnnyU;1001222 said:


> Got the H2's mounted on the truck as well as installed the Timbrens on Saturday. I still want to replace the 3" spring spacer with a 1.5" spacer that I have, but that will have to wait for warmer weather so I can go through the whole front end (needs ball joints and u-joints too). I like how it looks.


Truck looks great John. 
You got any good duck spots to shoot over down there ?
The season here was pathetic. Still a boat load of big green heads hanging around the mighty DesPlaines river. They showed up in Dec.


----------



## JohnnyU

T-MAN;1001283 said:


> Truck looks great John.
> You got any good duck spots to shoot over down there ?
> The season here was pathetic. Still a boat load of big green heads hanging around the mighty DesPlaines river. They showed up in Dec.


Thanks Todd!

I used to go out to my buddy's place, he has a 5-acre stripmine lake west of town. Great hunting, but I haven't made it out there for the last two years. :crying: Hopefully next year.


----------



## Plow Dude

2005 Dodge Ram 2500 and 1997 Ram 2500


----------



## vinnys

2000 3500. Just picked it up from the original owner a few months ago. 33K org. miles. Never plowed or sanded. Put on a 8.5 Western and 8' Henderson spreader and put her to work.


----------



## rstan2010

Those of you with the Hemi's, how do you guys like em? Anybody do any towing with theirs?


----------



## Louiso

*hahah*



1sthippy;653180 said:


> Hello Everyone! It's been awhile since I've been on. It's and ' 01 1500 with a 7.5' LD and a 4' wing. I only use it on my own driveway thats 750' long.


i love that side plow!!! ha its so funny but yet cool. can you post more pics of it please

thanks


----------



## Louiso

GLS

why dont you just put a tailgat speader on that dump? id the sides are to low then just fab up some wood and put them on for the winter. it beats haveing to get out of your turck every 15mins after you use up what your small speader can hold. haha


----------



## Louiso

*e*



ProSeasons;930851 said:


> Dang! A Dodge thread and I've been missing it! Some cool trucks in this pictorial.


how does your speader work with the back blade?


----------



## ProSeasons

My cute little toy spreader? They don't get in each others way while operating. The SnowMan lifts really high. At a certain height the back blade becomes a giant drop spreader. There is hardly any slip and fall litigation around here so salting an account is a rare occurance. I've got a skid of bagged in my garage I'm only selling off a little at a time. My accounts look better than everyone elses due to downpressure only, although to you guys they would probably look like s#!&. 

I was saving for a bigger spreader, but I'll do more damage with an Ebling. Then I'll sell the SnowMan and get a SaltDogg or something and some Firestone Airbags to keep the Ebling happy.


----------



## hi_octane

i havent taken a pic with the plow yet this year since i didnt the black rims


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

04WhiteSport;679084 said:


> Sorry no plow in this pic...


_*EPIC FAIL!!!!
too bad the truck in the pic wasnt a ford..... its a chevy! *_


----------



## augerandblade

I got my first Dodge truck ever back in June 08, a 2500 HD with the Snow Chief package, 6sp manual and 4.10 rears. , 5.7 Hemi, really happy with it, use it to plow /sand in winter and haul trailer in the summer. Owned and still h ave GM trucks previously but they wouldnt offer a manual tranny in a 3/4 ton, so off I went down the street. Glad I did, Hats off to Dodge for their vast improvement in styling/ dependability in trucks compared to some of the crap they had running around years ago.


----------



## NSDOT

My 02 CTD, good old plow truck!


----------



## dirt digger

this doesn't count does it?...no plow on the Dodge but I use it to fuel one up


----------



## hlntoiz

vinnys;1001779 said:


> 2000 3500. Just picked it up from the original owner a few months ago. 33K org. miles. Never plowed or sanded. Put on a 8.5 Western and 8' Henderson spreader and put her to work.


Nice score on the 1 ton. Hard to find them in good condition. Cummins?


----------



## vinnys

Nope, its a gasser. Just to clean to pass up. Had second thoughts about working it, but paid for itself twice over so far this winter. Thanks


----------



## blk90s13

Got the new tires on my painted rims here is 2 pictures from yesterday


----------



## Mopard

Bump for the Dodge


----------



## Stik208

Nice, I don't like the new headlights.


----------



## Banksy

Nice truck Mopard. I noticed you copied my wheels!


----------



## Mopard

Yeah, the new Boss lights are a love/hate deal ... I've come to like 'em alright and they sure are bright. I thought they matched the Dodge headlights not bad too and don't look too out of place on the truck compared to some others. 
The rims are just stock steels I run in the winter with stock caps off the chrome Laramie rims I run in the summer. I guess there'd be a few copies of these running around out there.


----------



## Newdude

Very nice truck Mopard! If I were a Dodge guy...that would be my dream truck right there.


----------



## bru z71

that thing is nice



Doakster;646103 said:


> Everyone likes the new stuff. I like the old. I've posted this a few times on here.
> 
> 1951 Dodge M37 Military
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video


----------



## NSDOT

Mopard, that truck looks great!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

2007 CTD 6.7 US Truck now living in Canada.
No Mod's other then tires/rims

It runs a western harness but more for backup then anything. It looks mean with the wideout on it. Have to get a picture of that.

My truck has more pairs of tires then I have shoes


----------



## randomb0b123

cornbinder;697815 said:


> 91 dodge 3/4 ton 4x4 cummins 727 trans , blue one is also a 91 w/ 360 gas motor, it only gets used at one location to stack snow as it's seen better days.


what kind of plow is on that 91?


----------



## IC-Smoke

Doakster;646103 said:


> Everyone likes the new stuff. I like the old. I've posted this a few times on here.
> 
> 1951 Dodge M37 Military


Looks good!!! I drug a 1962 home this fall from the state of Michigan Thumbs Up Now I just have to strip it down and paint it OD!


----------



## IC-Smoke

Mopard;1026459 said:


> Bump for the Dodge


How do you like your Poly VXT? Im still on the fence between Poly and Steel.... Good Looking outfit as well!!!


----------



## 87chevy

Kinda off topic buuut.. IC-Smoke: how many miles did you get out of those Mastercrafts?

Love the Ms too. I've always wanted one


----------



## Mopard

IC-Smoke;1216626 said:


> How do you like your Poly VXT? Im still on the fence between Poly and Steel.... Good Looking outfit as well!!!


It's working well and I would never go back to steel. There's a ton of comments on here concerning this plow ... likes, dislikes ... poly or steel. good luck


----------



## IC-Smoke

87chevy;1216632 said:


> Kinda off topic buuut.. IC-Smoke: how many miles did you get out of those Mastercrafts?
> 
> Love the Ms too. I've always wanted one


I wore the rear tires out pretty quick pulling trailers but I still got around 55K out of them



Mopard;1217015 said:


> It's working well and I would never go back to steel. There's a ton of comments on here concerning this plow ... likes, dislikes ... poly or steel. good luck


I've been poking around the threads for info but still the "bent wing" comments still make me a little gun shy. I'm still leaning to the Poly though...


----------



## turbo5560

to me this is my ultimate plow truck


----------



## Dig-it Landscap

Here is the 2006 and 2010. Just picked up a 94 Cummins, but needs some work before I put up pics of it.


----------



## V_Scapes

2007 Dodge Ram 3500 HEMI 4x4. 9ft Western Pro plus ultra mount. 9ft Dejana dump body. Picked her up in October from a large paving company with only 11k miles! what a year to buy a plow truck.


----------



## s. donato

it works for me


----------



## qualitylawn

These are some nice dodges!


----------



## hlntoiz

Here are some of my 07' 6.7 and 8611LP Best Plow truck I have ever had!


----------



## patlalandebutt

*hlntoiz* of all the times i have looked at your truck in the tiny little display picture, i haven't come to realize that your truck had a flatbed on it! 
really nice sir! 
some really nice dodge trucks on here!
*Dig-it Landscap* i absolutely love the '10 they all look very sharp, running a plow!


----------



## pitrack

MIDTOWNPC;1087150 said:


> 2007 CTD 6.7 US Truck now living in Canada.
> No Mod's other then tires/rims
> 
> It runs a western harness but more for backup then anything. It looks mean with the wideout on it. Have to get a picture of that.
> 
> My truck has more pairs of tires then I have shoes


Nice truck


----------



## IC-Smoke

That is sharp and clean!!!! It needs some black/polished rims to set it off!


----------



## dodgetruck

I have an 89 Sno Commander. Been a beast since bought new in 90 by my Dad.
Anyone know what that package actually did to the truck?
It has a Holley throttle body on it and I don't know if all w150's did or if that was part of the package.
Cant find squat for info. Dealer label only says AHF package, but doesn't explain.


----------



## DRBLawnBuster

hlntoiz;1218187 said:


> Here are some of my 07' 6.7 and 8611LP Best Plow truck I have ever had!
> 
> View attachment 92092
> 
> 
> View attachment 92093


what kinda lights do you have on your mirrors? and how did you wire them


----------



## hlntoiz

patlalandebutt;1219216 said:


> *hlntoiz* of all the times i have looked at your truck in the tiny little display picture, i haven't come to realize that your truck had a flatbed on it!
> really nice sir!


Thanks, I actually just put the flat bed on this fall. It dumps and is a spreader also. I wanted to get the tool boxes on the side for easy access and the other side has a custom built aux fuel tank for the equipment. I am planning on doing under body boxes also. Passenger side under body box will have all the electronics for the motors and dump pump. This will keep them out of the weather. I just didn't have the $$ in the fall to get it done.


----------



## lude1990

looking good pitrack


----------



## pitrack

IC-Smoke;1219691 said:


> That is sharp and clean!!!! It needs some black/polished rims to set it off!


Not sure if you're talking to me but thanks! Actually plan on painting the stockers pretty soon, hope it looks good. Something like this but I think more flat on the paint.
Old logo and mount in these pics.




















lude1990;1232976 said:


> looking good pitrack


Thanks man


----------



## dlowkes7

heres my truck i rebuilt this past year


----------



## randomb0b123

wow that looks really nice your missing a light and i recomend mudflaps


----------



## bsharp704

Heres ours, 9-2 Boss and 14' Ebling. Truck is a 08 with 6.7 Quad Cab 3500. Also has the Sterling Grill on it.


----------



## plowguy43

How did you not get stuck with all that snow behind you? That is an awesome setup.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

Here is my 1989 Dodge Power Ram, with the Cummins. Moves some serious snow!


----------



## EGLC

bsharp704;1233616 said:


> Heres ours, 9-2 Boss and 14' Ebling. Truck is a 08 with 6.7 Quad Cab 3500. Also has the Sterling Grill on it.


that looks B/A with that grill!!!!



Lawn Enforcer;1233783 said:


> Here is my 1989 Dodge Power Ram, with the Cummins. Moves some serious snow!


I feel bad for your customers!!


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

EGLC;1233824 said:


> I feel bad for your customers!!


Why is that?


----------



## bsharp704

plowguy43;1233753 said:


> How did you not get stuck with all that snow behind you? That is an awesome setup.


I had to work the front plow up and down a little bit for some extra traction. :laughing: Luck I guess.


----------



## bsharp704

Thanks EGLC.


----------



## hlntoiz

DRBLawnBuster;1232949 said:


> what kinda lights do you have on your mirrors? and how did you wire them


Sorry I missed your post. These are the lights I have Whelen LED. It took me about a day to snake the wires but worth it.. I didn't want strobes in the headlights. I had them for 4 years and after watching them flash off the plow for 20hrs it made me nuts.

I love these though. I have the same set on the back too. I plan on adding a backrack and I will add some on there also. Just didn't have the $$ this fall


----------



## s. donato

I just finished installing 6 LED strobes on my truck and need to get a video of them asap. 

Matt - i hope i am not sorry for putting 2 in my head lights. i did however drill them in from the side pointing out instead of in the back to try and limit the reflecting off the blade.

i also installed 2 under my mirrors instead of looking forward. they are bright as heck at night but since they aren't facing forwards during the day they aren't as bright - i did leave enough slack to move them to the front of the mirrors if i deem it necessary.

still got two more to install but haven't fully decided where yet. maybe by next season i will get that figured out. ;-)


----------



## pitrack

hlntoiz;1234417 said:


> Sorry I missed your post. These are the lights I have Whelen LED. It took me about a day to snake the wires but worth it.. I didn't want strobes in the headlights. I had them for 4 years and after watching them flash off the plow for 20hrs it made me nuts.
> 
> I love these though. I have the same set on the back too. I plan on adding a backrack and I will add some on there also. Just didn't have the $$ this fall


Those are cool! Any chance you have some closer shots of them? Be cool to splice them with your turn signals so they flashed when you turned on a signal.


----------



## Janitor_69

Hey, sorta new here just been lurking around. I finally took some pics of my truck so here they are.


----------



## s. donato

my strobes so far... i probably should have slowed them down so they were more visible.... oh well.


----------



## hlntoiz

pitrack;1234712 said:


> Those are cool! Any chance you have some closer shots of them? Be cool to splice them with your turn signals so they flashed when you turned on a signal.


I believe there is another wire in the back for the turn sig. Can't remember. Cant find a pic right now. I will try and remember to get one later



s. donato;1234886 said:


> my strobes so far... i probably should have slowed them down so they were more visible.... oh well.


You are going to hate life after about 10 hrs of plowing watching those lights reflect off the plow JMO:crying:


----------



## s. donato

hlntoiz;1234934 said:


> You are going to hate life after about 10 hrs of plowing watching those lights reflect off the plow JMO:crying:


Matt - you may be right the only thing is i usually am not in one place for very long and i turn them off while commuting from job to job. i saw your post on that right after i had installed them and was like "what did i do" 

i was thinking ahead and they are actually aimed out the side of the light housing which does make a huge difference - its hard to tell in the vid, but in person you can see they are much brighter from the side which was my goal all along. i can easily disconnect them as they are the junction box is under my passenger seat, so if i am at a site for a very long time i will just unplug those two. 

you can see the ones i did under the mirrors really well at night too. but i think the last two i have i may mount on the front of the mirrors... still thinking about that one. i would rather disect my roof spinner and put the last two in that housing so that all my lights are on one controller and are silent LEDs. plus i also have the backup buddy on the rear so i have another strobe back there :waving:


----------



## JohnnyU

Janitor_69;1234753 said:


> Hey, sorta new here just been lurking around. I finally took some pics of my truck so here they are.


Looks like you need to drop that plow mount down a few inches. The a-frame needs to be level.


----------



## plowguy43

s. donato;1234502 said:


> I just finished installing 6 LED strobes on my truck and need to get a video of them asap.
> 
> Matt - i hope i am not sorry for putting 2 in my head lights. i did however drill them in from the side pointing out instead of in the back to try and limit the reflecting off the blade.
> 
> i also installed 2 under my mirrors instead of looking forward. they are bright as heck at night but since they aren't facing forwards during the day they aren't as bright - i did leave enough slack to move them to the front of the mirrors if i deem it necessary.
> 
> still got two more to install but haven't fully decided where yet. maybe by next season i will get that figured out. ;-)


I'm not sure which hideaway kit you have, but on my whelen 90watt, It has 2 "channels so I can power 4 strobes at once, or all 6. I have 2 in my front turn signals that I can turn on and off seperately from my rear 4 strobes. When driving from site to site, I just turn off my front strobes, leave the rears and my lightbar on and never strain my eyes. Once at the next drive I hit the switch and my fronts are back on again.


----------



## JohnnyU

Just turn your lights off when driving around. No sense in running them for no reason and "numbing" the public to the alertness of an amber warning light.


----------



## s. donato

johnny - nah strobes get turned off between jobs and i just let the roof amber spinner run.... god i hate that thing. i usually turn that off too if i am driving more then 5-10 mins away but in the middle of the night i leave it on so fellow plow guys can see me over the snow banks they are plowing. god knows i appreciate when other guys do the same for me.

Plowguy - i don't have a good strobe kit - got a cheapy (120 for 8 LED strobes with remote control) to hold me over till i get the next rig. ;-)


----------



## Janitor_69

JohnnyU;1234981 said:


> Looks like you need to drop that plow mount down a few inches. The a-frame needs to be level.


Yeah I know but I don't have the money for a shop to do it or access to the equipment needed to do it myself soooo for now I make due.


----------



## pitrack

Janitor_69;1234753 said:


> Hey, sorta new here just been lurking around. I finally took some pics of my truck so here they are.


Looks good man. I have an almost identical truck to you and am wanting to paint my stockers black been trying to get an diea what it will look like. Got anymore pics? How did you do it, did you paint them yourself?


----------



## 87chevy

Janitor- How do you like the STT's? I just put a set on a 2010 Cummins crew cab (in that nice metallic blue) at work (work at a tire shop) looked amazing.


----------



## Janitor_69

pitrack;1236126 said:


> Looks good man. I have an almost identical truck to you and am wanting to paint my stockers black been trying to get an diea what it will look like. Got anymore pics? How did you do it, did you paint them yourself?


Thanks! Yeah i have seen yours, looks awesome!. I didnt paint them. I bought the truck like it is in the pics except on put on the tires, the tool box, and all the go fast and run right goodies. I will try and take some more pics for you of the wheels for you tomorrow. How did you get your plow to sit level?



87chevy;1236170 said:


> Janitor- How do you like the STT's? I just put a set on a 2010 Cummins crew cab (in that nice metallic blue) at work (work at a tire shop) looked amazing.


This is the second truck I have had them on and I love them. I had them on my 04 150 before.


----------



## 87chevy

Awesome. I've got a few friends that have looked at them. Wish I woulda takin before and afters of that Cummins. 265/75/17s to 35x12.50x17s. Biiiig improvement lol


----------



## pitrack

Janitor_69;1236176 said:


> Thanks! Yeah i have seen yours, looks awesome!. I didnt paint them. I bought the truck like it is in the pics except on put on the tires, the tool box, and all the go fast and run right goodies. I will try and take some more pics for you of the wheels for you tomorrow. How did you get your plow to sit level?
> 
> This is the second truck I have had them on and I love them. I had them on my 04 150 before.


Cool thanks man. My mount is pretty low (I think between 15-16 inches from ground level is what Boss recommends)


----------



## plowguy43

JohnnyU;1235091 said:


> Just turn your lights off when driving around. No sense in running them for no reason and "numbing" the public to the alertness of an amber warning light.


My bar stays on while I drive around, I get about 4-5 flag downs a storm from people seeing me. I'll leave them on


----------



## Janitor_69

pitrack;1236520 said:


> Cool thanks man. My mount is pretty low (I think between 15-16 inches from ground level is what Boss recommends)


How did you get it that low? What size lift are you running?


----------



## Neige

Here is some action of a couple of dodges.


----------



## streetscrapin16

I have a pic of my one buddies that plows for us. Its the first pic in the thread.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=116801


----------



## habart30

*Here are a few of my 04 2500..*


----------



## fireboy5722

Putting western 8' pro plus on my 07 2500 hemi, how much ballast do I need? Can't wait for the white stuff to start falling!payup


----------



## 04WhiteSport

fireboy5722;1854874 said:


> Putting western 8' pro plus on my 07 2500 hemi, how much ballast do I need? Can't wait for the white stuff to start falling!payup


I usually run about 400-550 lbs of salt in the back of my 2500 cummins I have a 9'2" boss VXT that I run.


----------



## Yates004

2012 Ram 2500 with the 5.7 Hemi. 2" Leveling kit, 35x12.5 Nitto Trail Grapplers 8'6" Fisher XV2


----------



## MajorDave

Frame that pic!!


----------



## cubplower

My '95 12 Valve


----------



## cubplower

One more after airbags, handles sander a bit better


----------



## fireboy5722

Picked up everything but module which they won't have till Monday and my blade which I will pick up when I have the wiring and mount all installed. The blade is an 8ft pro plow series 2 western that they already have together just have to pick it up when module comes in to do my wiring! Then I'll get a pic or two, maybe even some of the install.


----------



## fireboy5722

All mounted just need module to finish wiring then grab the blade!


----------



## MajorDave

fireboy5722;1857701 said:


> All mounted just need module to finish wiring then grab the blade!


MAN! Those tries really GRIP!!!! LOL


----------



## B & E Lawn Care

Gotta love these Rams!


----------



## TCLandscaping

*01 cummins 6 speed*

I just picked up this 01 2500 cummins 6 speed. Plow coming soon just not sure what western model Im going with. Bought a 9'6 western v for my dump and might put my 8ft with wings on this. Question is mainly for cubplower because trucks are similar. Anything I should add, be aware of, weak spots ect. I had an 02 2500 but it was automatic. Never plowed with stick and am alittle worried. I have a hook for a small 1 yd spreader I wanna put in it. Rear helpers, air bags? Thanks everyone. Loves these dodge plows!!


PHP:


[PHP]

[/PHP]


----------



## John_DeereGreen

TC, I'd be sick to put a plow on that truck. It's in awesome shape for a 2nd gen from NY!


----------



## Yates004

New XV2 sticker finally came in, and I had my truck detailed. Luckily got a few pictures before the rain.


----------



## TCLandscaping

*I agree*

It is my personal truck, I actually just bought it and am still deciding how much I Like it. It is a one owner with 98k original miles, truck is bone stock. I run mostl fords but for work but seem to always drive cummins. You gotta pay for these trucks but presentation is everything to me as well. Same year and condition 7.3 ford will cost the same. These older trucks are costing a fortune. Great work trucks, gotta use something to make money. New or old I try and keep them as clean as I can so putting a plow on it doesn't bother me. Its gonna rot up no matter what with the way they salt around here. But this is also why I am considering selling it . Its made it this far being clean. Don't wanna kill it


----------



## fatboyNJ

tc love that truck...i have an 01 auto ext cad short bed...i dont use the back seat and would kill for a standard cab 6 speed that clean... i may list mine for sale when its back from the trans shop(big surpurse) just becasuse in nj they are fetching huge money lately


----------



## slplow

here is my 2014


----------



## RRSS

Here are a couple pics of my 05 with a 9-2 vxt. Some of you may know me as 4x4farmer with smithco. Just a different account for my own company.


----------



## NBI Lawn

Hey Farmer, how does the Dodge handle the 9'2"?


----------



## Yates004

RRSS;1858253 said:


> Here are a couple pics of my 05 with a 9-2 vxt. Some of you may know me as 4x4farmer with smithco. Just a different account for my own company.
> 
> View attachment 138294
> 
> View attachment 138295
> 
> View attachment 138296


I wish Fisher had a rubber flap that connected in the middle.


----------



## cubplower

TCLandscaping;1857969 said:


> It is my personal truck, I actually just bought it and am still deciding how much I Like it. It is a one owner with 98k original miles, truck is bone stock. I run mostl fords but for work but seem to always drive cummins. You gotta pay for these trucks but presentation is everything to me as well. Same year and condition 7.3 ford will cost the same. These older trucks are costing a fortune. Great work trucks, gotta use something to make money. New or old I try and keep them as clean as I can so putting a plow on it doesn't bother me. Its gonna rot up no matter what with the way they salt around here. But this is also why I am considering selling it . Its made it this far being clean. Don't wanna kill it


One thing i would be aware of(I'm not sure if its a common issue but i have seen it happen) is on the front of the frame, it has the hump on the bottom and that sometimes collects salt and rusts out. its nothing a good wash after every storm won't solve though. other than that as long as you don't put too big of a spreader on the back you should be good. I have air lift air bags in the rear with a firestone compresser and gauge in the cab. As long as your good with the clutch and watch out for the trees behind(i forgot to do that a couple times) you should have a great that will plow all you. 
P.s. beautiful truck man


----------



## Mopard

fireboy5722;1857701 said:


> All mounted just need module to finish wiring then grab the blade!


You're gonna have to trim that air dam more ... you'll see when you try mount the plow. I tried the same thing ...


----------



## JustJeff

My '13....


----------



## RRSS

NBI Lawn;1859057 said:


> Hey Farmer, how does the Dodge handle the 9'2"?


No problem! I throw 600ibs of tractor weights right behind the rear axle for ballest and then I have timbrins in the front. Cant beat a cummins for lugging power pushing through deep drifts.


----------



## fireboy5722

Got my plow todayprsport


----------

